# La Bohème - Bjørling



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

Does a complete Bohème with Bjørling and Tebaldi exist? If yes, would someone please give me the label and number. I suppose I would be happy even with just highlights.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

AjayVee said:


> Does a complete Bohème with Bjørling and Tebaldi exist? If yes, would someone please give me the label and number. I suppose I would be happy even with just highlights.
> Thanks in advance.


I don't think so. Tebaldi recorded it twice - with Prandelli and with Bergonzi. Bjorling recorded it with de Los Angeles. Maybe there's a live recording of them doing Boheme together that I'm not aware of, but I doubt it.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

jhar26 said:


> I don't think so. Tebaldi recorded it twice - with Prandelli and with Bergonzi. Bjorling recorded it with de Los Angeles. Maybe there's a live recording of them doing Boheme together that I'm not aware of, but I doubt it.


This is correct.

Here, these are the leading recordings of _La Bohème:_

Tebaldi, Bergonzi - Decca 1958
de los Angeles, Björling - RCA 1956, arguably the best one
Te Kanawa, Leech - Erato 1995
Albanese, Peerce (with Toscanini) RCA 1946
Freni, Pavarotti - Decca 1972


----------

